# My new Russians, Homes Hingeback, and my little stinkpot, too



## Kristina (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of the new kids!

Here is the little Homes - I don't have many pics of her, she is still REALLY shy and I don't want to stress her too bad with the camera. This was right after I took her out of the box and put her in a post-shipping soak. She is in a two gallon bucket, so you can see how little she is. So cute.







For the heck of it, here are my adults enjoying some stuffed portabella mushrooms. Yum!!!






Here are the Russian babies, first in their post-shipping bath, and then in their temporary tub-home. There is a fenced in pen just waiting for them outside. 











Sleeping all in a pile 






And I also got a new little turtle, a Stinkpot, or Common Musk.

His tank, 54 gallon corner
















I have now fulfilled my burden of providing photos, lol.

Kristina


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 19, 2010)

super cute pics!!! thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks 

I forgot to mention the names... The Stinkpot and the Hingie don't have names yet, but the little Russians are Vanya (male,) Darya, Nurai, and Sveta.

Kristina


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 19, 2010)

"Burden?!" Certainly not! 

How could showing off such charming little animals be a "burden?" 

Hingebacks have such cool "shoulder-pad" scutes! I've never seen a picture of one of those, or at least not at that angle. And your tort-pile of Russians look so comfortable together. 

You must be a happy camper now.


----------



## -ryan- (Mar 19, 2010)

Such little russians! Can't wait to see pics when they grow! Don't expect the male to grow much but the females have a lot of growing potential.

Also, awesome stinkpot enclosure.


----------



## terryo (Mar 19, 2010)

Great pictures. I am starting to love those Hingebacks!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you stuff your mushrooms with?


----------



## Kristina (Mar 20, 2010)

HAHA, thanks  I'll put up more pics, I swear, especially after they go outside for the summer.

Those mushrooms had zucchini, butternut squash, banana, plantain, and a couple shrimp if I remember correctly. I was having a hard time finding worms for them to eat, so I was feeding them small amounts of shrimp and lean fish for protein. It kind of makes sense, to feed them a little fish, being semi-aquatic almost it stands to reason that they would occasionally find a little fish carrion to nibble on.

I love my Hingebacks, in fact, I may be getting two more females....  They are such cute personalities, once they acclimate to captivity. I am really hoping to have my first hatchlings this fall.

Kristina



-ryan- said:


> Also, awesome stinkpot enclosure.



Thanks  Aquatics are another passion of mine. No fake plants in THIS house, lol!!

Here are a couple of my other tanks

54 gallon corner US southeast coast native brackishwater (Sailfin mollies, Sheepshead minnows and Violet gobies)






100 gallon goldfish tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUVu6uEdlTc

Kristina


----------

